# Stan's fishroom...



## emeraldking (Jun 29, 2015)

Well, despite of the fact that I do own a fishroom, not all of my fishtanks are in there simply because of a lack of space in there...

So, there are also fishtanks in another room on the first floor, some in my shed and a community tank in my livingroom. And 7 outdoor tanks (3 on my balcony and 4 in my backyard).

Overhere some pics of my fishroom. I've got tanks of different sizes. Mainly livebearers are kept and bred in there.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Stunning tanks!!

Wow, them corner tanks are very interesting! Never seen anything quite like it! At least, not that good of quality at least haha. Makes sense though; could put them on the kitchen counter in the corner ;-)


----------



## emeraldking (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm surprised that you guys don't have those triangle tanks or corner tanks overthere. If space is tight, those tanks are the real deal!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah! Totally makes sense! We do have small 1 gallon corner tanks, but they're crappy acrylic tanks by Wal-Mart. Cheap and nice for hospital tanks, but no good for anything real in there. I'm sure we could have one custom made but that runs into big money sometimes depending on where you go. Oh well!


----------



## emeraldking (Jun 29, 2015)

Well yeah, I know! I've been to the States frequently and I've used to live in Canada. And I know that livestock and supplies are much more pricey overthere than overhere in Europe. So, if it's even custom made, I really can imagine how it works with the price.

Lucky me that I live overhere, huh...!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Whoa :shock: I've got to know what your water change schedule is.


----------



## emeraldking (Jun 29, 2015)

There's no exact wc schedule...
I'm only doing some water changes if it needs to...

As long as a tank is in balance, a water change is not really needed. I know that a lot of aquarium books will say differently. But that's more a precaution to do a wc on a frequent bases. For fishtanks in a lot of houses aren't sufficiently balanced for a longer period of time. 

For sure, I do add water when a level is vaporated.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Those are some nice looking tanks. Keep posting photos.


----------



## emeraldking (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you. 
And I will post more photos later on...


----------



## Jumbo Dwarf Gourami (Jun 30, 2015)

That's incredible.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i've got a small corner tank..it's empty right now..oh the travesty of it :lol:
in England you can quite reasonable corner tanks on eBay,makes a nice
feature if you have a un used corner,with like just a plant or even sillier a chair!
chairs are soon over rated these days !
you sure do have a lot of aquariums !! and they look really nice too. :-D


----------



## emeraldking (Jun 29, 2015)

Actually I do have 60 tanks effectively running inside the house and I've also got 7 outdoor tanks with livebearers in them. In this case, 4 in my backyard and three on my balcony.


----------

